
Backpropagation and the Brain (Geoff Hinton et al., 2020) - RichardRNN
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41583-020-0277-3
======
RichardRNN
No Paywall link, to get around Nature's Paywall: [https://sci-
hub.tw/downloads-ii/2020-04-17/0a/10.1038@s41583...](https://sci-
hub.tw/downloads-ii/2020-04-17/0a/10.1038@s41583-020-0277-3.pdf)

